# Johann Caspar Kerll, Johann Joseph Fux: Requiems



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Vox Luminis / Lionel Meunier
Johann Caspar Kerll, Johann Joseph Fux: Requiems

Release Date September 30, 2016
Duration01:15:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateOctober, 2015
Recording Location
Église Saint-Jean Baptiste, Beaufays
Eglise Saint-Sébastien, Stavelot, Belgium

Presto Recording of the Week
12th August 2016
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2016
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016

4 R


----------

